
Show HN: EasyLDAP – A “Dockerized” LDAP management tool - towit
https://github.com/aster1sk/easyldap/
======
towit
Disclaimer: This is a weekend-project/work-in-progress.

Configuring LDAP can be a daunting task, this is a drop-in LDAP management
tool (and server) I built to easily add / remove users from my LDAP directory.

I've tested it with Gitlab, Redmine, Apache mod_authz and OwnCloud/NextCloud
with great success. It will most likely work for any basic auth you may
require.

Credit for UI goes to @creativetimofficial on github.

~~~
notheguyouthink
I know next to nothing about LDAP, but would this handle installation as well?
Eg, i'd like to use a home-hosted LDAP solution for Sandstorm.io, but i don't
want to manage complicated LDAP junk.

Or does this only manage an existing LDAP deployment?

~~~
simplehuman
If ldap is just an implementation detail to you (to get unified login), you
can try cloudron.io

~~~
notheguyouthink
My use case was simply that i wanted a fully offline installation of
Sandstorm, and it was not possible without LDAP because Sandstorm auth
required net access. LDAP was the only local only installation for auth

